# Einarmigen Banditen mit Eclipse



## FCB (12. Jun 2012)

Hallo 
ich wollte mal fragen ob mann einen einarmigen banditen mit eclipse programmieren kann ??
und ob jemand dafür einen Programmtext hat ??


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Jun 2012)

Moin,



FCB hat gesagt.:


> ich wollte mal fragen ob mann einen einarmigen banditen mit eclipse programmieren kann ??
> und ob jemand dafür einen Programmtext hat ??



(a) ja, kann man (ich nehme mal an, Du meinst Java) 
(b) nein, eher nicht 

Hier werden keine fertigen Programme getauscht ! :autsch:
Versuch' es zuerst einmal selbst, poste dann ggf. Deinen Code und stelle Fragen dazu! 
Dann wird Dir auch gerne geholfen ... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Plopo (12. Jun 2012)

Ich glaube DAS sollte dir helfen. :rtfm:


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jun 2012)

von Suchmaschinen noch nie gehört? 
Objektorientierte Programmierung (JAVA)



> Der einarmige Bandit
> 
> Dokumentation
> Klassendiagramm
> ...


----------

